
Blunt Network Administrator Job Posting - WestCoastJustin
http://jobview.monster.com/getjob.aspx?JobId=144461403
======
pjungwir
I thought this was actually quite well written: honest but not hyperbolic, and
not glamorizing the hard work like you see in many ads ("must be passionate
about widgets!"). No ping-pong tables or free lunches, and even a bit sheepish
about the social activities---in contrast to semi-mandatory drinking sessions
sold like a perk. My only complaint (albeit a big one) is that if they
recognize the job is undesirable, they should be compensating accordingly, so
that ad should have included a salary range and a range for the vacation days.

Btw, a great book for surviving an environment like this is Time Management
for System Administrators by Thomas Limoncelli. I'm not a sysadmin, but it has
a lot of good advice for developers also.

------
chpp
As fun as that was to read, I would never apply.

The type of person who is attracted to this position will be a very unique
person, to say the least.

~~~
j_baker
Perhaps that was the point. Someone may not want this job to be filled for
whatever reason?

~~~
robertfw
I would say it was the point, but not for the shady reason you think. Rather,
it ensures that people applying know what they are getting into immediately.
Quite a good pre-filter.

~~~
vubuntu
It could be a job posting to satisfy the requirements of PERM
([http://www.foreignlaborcert.doleta.gov/perm.cfm](http://www.foreignlaborcert.doleta.gov/perm.cfm)
)

------
jboons
Seems like this might be pretty effective. There are plenty of emotional
robots out there that won't mind the stress levels and just want to constantly
be useful.

~~~
angry_octet
It could be written: Seeking admin who needs constant validation of their
existence, with limited desire to improve the system maintainability, who will
reinforce the idea that their job is a black art.

~~~
thaumaturgy
HN can make a gold nugget sound like a turd.

------
petercooper
It struck me that there are many parallels in this posting with the realities
of being a clinician at such a hospital.

------
networkguy
I find the job posting to be completely unremarkable; they are essentially
hiring a Consultant from a VAR (Value Added Reseller).

It's pretty much what I do today, except I do it for many customers and my
current VAR doesn't have me on a on-call rotation, though it wouldn't be
remarkable if I was on a rotation or depending on the VAR, permanently on
call.

This is a dog whistle ad for consultants who maybe want to stop consulting
independently or consultants who want to stop working for a VAR.

~~~
thaumaturgy
I don't think you're wrong, I run a small MSP, I got the same sense you did.

------
Terr_
How much to you want to bet someone was told to hire their own replacement?

------
thaumaturgy
What do you all figure a job like this should pay?

------
GoldenHomer
Can't be worse than working in the Bay Area.

------
xenosapien
I wonder how much a position like that pays.

~~~
relaytheurgency
Barely enough to cover the medication required to keep your blood pressure at
a healthy level. Luckily when you fall over face down in a balmy server room
the people you need to save you are close by.

------
Linell
When clicking the back button in Safari, Monster popped up an alert attempting
to make me stay and subscribe. That's just not very nice.

~~~
javert
Same in Firefox. Quite rude.

